# Hmmm.... maybe?



## wyowoodwrker (Jun 8, 2014)

Well browsing craigslist I found this... wonder if its worth it. Didn't post any pictures but what do you guys think?

http://wyoming.craigslist.org/tls/4508235478.html


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

Maybe. If the mill and saw is in good shape - you could sell the saw to put toward a better saw. You don't want to use a saw that small and it's a consumer saw to boot.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 8, 2014)

Well, you can buy a brand new 455 rancher for about $400. Add another $120 or so for an alaskan sawmill. A couple extra chains and you're still under his asking price. I'm getting ready to buy a milling saw myself, and after consulting with Kevin and Greg, I've decided to purchase a 395XP. Everything they've said, along with what I've read, indicated that the cheaper homeowner line of saws just don't hold up for milling, and if you're going to be milling anything with decent size, you'll appreciate more power.


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok here's a couple pictures and more details. ... from the seller:
Here's what i got alaska mill. Alaska mini mill ones for slab ones for squareing log. 2 bars20in 24in 6 loops of ripping chain. An 455 rancher the only thing its cut is them slabs in pic i made counters out of them


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

wyowoodwrker said:


> An 455 rancher the only thing its cut is them slabs in pic i made counters out of them



You lost me. You mean just since you posted that you were thinking about buying this, less than an hour ago, you have already bought it and milled some counters?


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> You lost me. You mean just since you posted that you were thinking about buying this, less than an hour ago, you have already bought it and milled some counters?



If I read his post correctly , those were details from the seller

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jun 8, 2014)

Tom is correct those were comments from the seller.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> If I read his post correctly , those were details from the seller

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jun 8, 2014)

So this guy is basically asking new retail for this then is what your telling me.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

On top of my temporary insanity, I never noticed the $600 asking price I was thinking he was asking $400. I wouldn't pay $600 for sure. Offer $300 and see what he says. After he says GFY say TYVM and keep looking.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jun 8, 2014)

I am with Kevin $300 tops




Dave


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 8, 2014)

If this one had been closer to me...... 

Of course then my wife would kill me.......

http://worcester.craigslist.org/grd/4470356837.html


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 8, 2014)

It's probably a little over $600 retail with those rails... but a couple 2x4's or an old ladder would do the same thing. Just wouldn't want to spend almost retail for used equipment, even if it's barely used.


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jun 8, 2014)

Wel guys he must be pretty desperate to sell it. Offered what you suggested and they bit....


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jun 8, 2014)

Well I brought it home.... its in great shape. Stone cold the saw fired on the first pull.... I know that not the best saw for the application but it will do the job for me. Time to get edjumicated on using it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

Sell the chainsaw before you put a lot of hours on it then and put it toward a 90+cc saw as soon as you can. In the meantime you're in the sawmilling business!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jun 8, 2014)

Woo hoo!!
decent lumber is hard to get around here not I can just mill my own.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 8, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> It's probably a little over $600 retail with those rails... but a couple 2x4's or an old ladder would do the same thing. Just wouldn't want to spend almost retail for used equipment, even if it's barely used.


Those rails are just 2x4's. I use a set up like them, the thing I like about them is I can replace the long rails for little $ and I can drive a screw anywhere along it's length to stabilize it.


----------

